# Reddit tier newfags on Internet Autism board



## AnOminous (May 27, 2020)

Seriously these are the worst trash that has ever invaded the site.  They're shitting on the floor like Chinese tourists at an airport.

The default avatar for any new signup should be a picture of some kind of fucking retard so they can be identified without wasting any time.  I'd say close it the fuck down entirely or put it behind a members only wall but it's probably too late for that.  It's still pure cancer and boring and reddit level shit.


----------



## ExciteDyke (May 27, 2020)

Anyone who doesn't have an avatar in internet harvest should have all their words filtered to reddit lingo
"heckin chonker"
"wholesome moment"
"keanu reeves breathtaking"
"minecraft good fortnite bad"
"thanks for the gold kind stranger"
etc.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (May 27, 2020)

no one's forcing you to read it. if you don't want to step in the chinaman shit then go to another airport, some people enjoy the scent of chinese people's shit. it is not possible for redditors to survive long in an uncensored environment where people are allowed to say the N-word, so the solution is not to ban them or to shut it down but to remove the "nigga" wordfilter.


----------



## {o}P II (May 27, 2020)

Go back to PVCC fag


----------



## Monika H. (May 27, 2020)

I don't want people who think differently than me in my safe space.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (May 27, 2020)

Anyone who doublespaces whould be whacked as a warning to these reddit fucks infesting our nice forums with their normiesness. Ban the redditors then rangeban the IPs its the only wayt to disnfect the farms from such rampant faggotry and cringe.
#betterdeadthanreddit


----------



## Revo (May 27, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> Go back to PVCC fag


We have mad hoes here.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (May 27, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> We have mad hoes here.


How do the fuck does hoes help harvest the Kiwis you simp fuckface cuck


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 27, 2020)

Chaos Theorist said:


> Anyone who doublespaces whould be whacked as a warning to these reddit fucks infesting our nice forums with their normiesness. Ban the redditors then rangeban the IPs its the only wayt to disnfect the farms from such rampant faggotry and cringe.
> #betterdeadthanreddit


I second this idea.

Fuck redditors.


----------



## crocodilian (May 27, 2020)

Did complaining about Articles & Happenings newfags get boring or something?


----------



## No Exit (May 27, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Did complaining about Articles & Happenings newfags get boring or something?


No, we finally got a board worse than A&H.


----------



## gobbogobb (May 27, 2020)

ITT newfags getting their panties in a wad because they’re hearing the truth.


----------



## MemeGrey (May 27, 2020)




----------



## murgatroid (May 27, 2020)

Redditfags:


 or 

 



Spoiler: Source1











Spoiler: source 2


----------



## BingBong (May 27, 2020)

No Exit said:


> No, we finally got a board worse than A&H.


I never thought it would be possible.


----------



## knobslobbin (May 27, 2020)

I too hate the redditfags.

Now gimme my goddamn pozrates, asspats, and don't forget to subscribe.

edit: thanks for the gold king stranger!


----------



## Revo (May 27, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> Did complaining about Articles & Happenings newfags get boring or something?


Both AnH / AnN newfags and reddit-tier newfags deserve to be mocked for shitting up this place.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (May 27, 2020)

Make one of these the default avatar for confirmed Redditards:


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 27, 2020)




----------



## AgriDrThunder (May 27, 2020)

Newfags rise up.

Everybody name your favorite subreddit.

Mines; either r/modsupport or r/ChrisChanSonichu, the best and most interesting CWC board on the webz


----------



## fag0t (May 27, 2020)

r/blacked


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 27, 2020)

This is why we needed the Newfag tag.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 27, 2020)

The default avatar for any new signup should be this


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (May 27, 2020)

Agricola said:


> Newfags rise up.
> 
> Everybody name your favorite subreddit.
> 
> Mines; either r/modsupport or r/ChrisChanSonichu, the best and most interesting CWC board on the webz



/r/CoonToon


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 27, 2020)

I still miss r/fatpeoplehate

Ironic it was even on Reddit, since we know all redditors are fatshit NEETS whose idea of a salad is the lettuce in their fifth Big Mac of the day. 

What I'm saying is, redditors are ugly and I would not have sex with them.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (May 27, 2020)

indisputable fact: banning redditors makes you no better than redditors. shutting down subforums you don't like is no better than reddit admins shutting down subreddits that are too problematic. just post swastikas and call them niggers and remind them that trannies aren't real women and they'll leave.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (May 27, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> I still miss r/fatpeoplehate
> 
> Ironic it was even on Reddit, since we know all redditors are fatshit NEETS whose idea of a salad is the lettuce in their fifth Big Mac of the day.
> 
> What I'm saying is, redditors are ugly and I would not have sex with them.



Granted, this was like in 2014 or so, before the site had a communist revolution and just became the official hub of Sanders for president. Before that, it was essentially just Digg. Currently the whole website is just a combination of Woke Twitter and my Facebook feed of libtard millennials sharing cringy Stephen Colbert videos.


----------



## Absolutego (May 27, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> I still miss r/fatpeoplehate
> 
> Ironic it was even on Reddit, since we know all redditors are fatshit NEETS whose idea of a salad is the lettuce in their fifth Big Mac of the day.
> 
> What I'm saying is, redditors are ugly and I would not have sex with them.


one of the eternally funny things about FPH were the daily instances of users admitting/realizing most of the board was fatties "lurking" for motivational purposes.


----------



## No Exit (May 27, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> indisputable fact: banning redditors makes you no better than redditors. shutting down subforums you don't like is no better than reddit admins shutting down subreddits that are too problematic. just post swastikas and call them niggers and remind them that trannies aren't real women and they'll leave.


The problem is that these redditors think they're too edgy/cool for normal reddit and have some dumb notion that they belong here.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (May 27, 2020)

No Exit said:


> The problem is that these redditors think they're too edgy/cool for normal reddit and have some dumb notion that they belong here.


I thought that's what 4chan existed for


----------



## No Exit (May 27, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> I thought that's what 4chan existed for


No that's too dark web for redditors.


----------



## {o}P II (May 27, 2020)

[


Agricola said:


> Newfags rise up.
> 
> Everybody name your favorite subreddit.
> 
> Mines; either r/modsupport or r/ChrisChanSonichu, the best and most interesting CWC board on the webz


r/ape, r/okaybuddyretard and r/rickygervais

good reddit


----------



## Watermelanin (May 27, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> I thought that's what 4chan existed for


4chan doesn't have imaginary internet points to stroke yourself over though.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (May 27, 2020)

Watermelanin said:


> 4chan doesn't have imaginary internet points to stroke yourself over though.


now there's an idea, remove the upvote karma score counter.


----------



## Wendy Carter (May 27, 2020)

The 2 most popular threads in Internet Famous as of this very moment (Dick Masterson's and H3H3 vs. Keemstar feud) is just a bunch of retards picking sides with cows, while yelling and getting mad at other people who chose a different cow to side with. Literally the only people being entertained by them are the ones who like seeing idiots get riled up over petty bullshit that nobody but them gives a shit about and has no long-lasting impact on absolutely anything, even their respective environments (IBS and Youtube respectively). They are way too invested into their favourite Youtube personalities that very few care about outside of a relatively small group of people, and thus they will never comply with the site's ruleset, mainly the "do not get angry over lolcows" rule.

I am aware that I will sound extremely radical, but I am 100% certain nothing short of locking the problematic threads for a few days, maybe up to a week, will solve this. People getting banned will make socks, other people will pile on just to instigate more trouble; gay ops, both on-site and off-site, will ensue, stoking the fire further. Let the autism calm down for a while, then monitor them very closely.

The only other way to resolve this long-term that I know of is to move whatever actually salvageable threads from that subforum to other ones and to spergatory it forever, and just think of it as a bad dream we all collectively had.


----------



## Xenomorph (May 27, 2020)

r/NegRateHate


----------



## AgriDrThunder (May 27, 2020)

Why mess with those threads? The people in them enjoy posting in them and it's not as if it's spilling out everywhere. Just let them have it. Declaring it a problem that needs to be dealt with is so reddity.


----------



## Xenomorph (May 27, 2020)

Agricola said:


> Why mess with those threads? The people in them enjoy posting in them and it's not as if it's spilling out everywhere. Just let them have it. Declaring it a problem that needs to be dealt with is so reddity.


Its what is spilling out of them and infecting other threads I believe


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (May 27, 2020)

Wendy Carter said:


> they will never comply with the site's ruleset
> 
> locking the problematic threads
> 
> monitor them very closely


this is more reddity than anything ever posted in Internet Famous.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (May 27, 2020)

Xenomorph said:


> Its what is spilling out of them and infecting other threads I believe



Is it really though? Where?

I dipped out of those threads a few weeks ago after things got too hot and haven't seen much escape from them other than null posting about them in da update banner.


----------



## nohull (May 27, 2020)

How about you deal with it mong.

Edit: Thanks for the Kiwifarms gold kind stranger !!!11111111


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 27, 2020)

I don't really have much of an opinion, but jeez, I don't get internet famous sub-forum. Some boards are full of users who like to suck the cow's dick, some cows there aren't even cows and most of the users just get so...*angry*. Why would anyone waste their time getting *angry *at dumbasses on the internet instead of laughing, seems like a rather silly waste of time.


----------



## Wendy Carter (May 27, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> this is more reddity than anything ever posted in Internet Famous.


Thank you for expressing your extremely valued opinion, Mr. NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE. We at Kiwi Farms Inc. highly appreciate your concerns.


----------



## Kenobi (May 27, 2020)

Wendy Carter said:


> They are way too invested into their favourite Youtube personalities that very few care about outside of a relatively small group of people, and thus they will never comply with the site's ruleset, mainly the "do not get angry over lolcows" rule.


Weeb wars is basically reddit lite putting riketa and other eclebs up as gods. I bet if go back to when ty lost the case you can find a lot of people being super angry about him losing.
This will need to be a rule applied to the entire site. There were people that bascily had r/atheism style meltdowns when DsP didn't get fucked by the courts and countless other examples. There are a lot of alogs on this site, its easy to become one if your interest in sites different offerings isnt big enough like the SOK. Instead of enforcing it with the heavy hammer of moderation just shit on the people that say stupid shit.


----------



## No Exit (May 27, 2020)

Wendy Carter said:


> Thank you for expressing your extremely valued opinion, Mr. NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE. We at Kiwi Farms Inc. highly appreciate your concerns.


Sounds like a mad reply.


> Your letter has been read fully, and your thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement. Thank you for your time and efforts.


----------



## Revo (May 27, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Why would anyone waste their time getting *angry *at dumbasses on the internet instead of laughing, seems like a rather silly waste of time.


Bc they are speds and do not know the site's banter.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 27, 2020)

I think it's also worth mentioning that as any website grows in user size (LIKE US!) the amount of rеtards will inevitably shoot up. That's just frankly a cold truth; that smaller communities are easier to moderate and for people to get along while the bigger bois accumulate lumps of tumors in their size increase. I'm not saying to blood purge the place, just pointing out tards like this are inevitable with the site's current trend/growth. How they are handled is on the administration's part. (though it always helps to rate them dumb and watch them sperg about their karma)


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 27, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> Weeb wars is basically reddit lite putting riketa and other eclebs up as gods. I bet if go back to when ty lost the case you can find a lot of people being super angry about him losing.
> This will need to be a rule applied to the entire site. There were people that bascily had r/atheism style meltdowns when DsP didn't get fucked by the courts and countless other examples. There are a lot of alogs on this site, its easy to become one if your interest in sites different offerings isnt big enough like the SOK. Instead of enforcing it with the heavy hammer of moderation just shit on the people that say stupid shit.


why is weeb wars even a thing at this point? isn't the lawsuit over by now?


----------



## Kenobi (May 27, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> why is weeb wars even a thing at this point? isn't the lawsuit over by now?


Riketa and Ty still needs sheckels.
Its Bernie tier at this point, " heres how migona can still win"


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2020)

We need Sneasel back to give people shitty avatars, tbh. I remember getting sternly told-off by emspex, because I thought it was just a thing all the mods did, good times.

@Nontransferable's avatar makes me chuckle a bit sometimes, so I guess not all the avatars were shitty.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 27, 2020)

Bender said:


> We need Sneasel back to give people shitty avatars, tbh. I remember getting sternly told-off by emspex, because I thought it was just a thing all the mods did, good times.


Oh lordy, this times a million. BRING BACK THE MOD ABUSE!


----------



## wolfpac92 (May 27, 2020)

Move the board to the very top and rename it to AnOminous's Alts


----------



## No Exit (May 27, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Oh lordy, this times a million. BRING BACK THE MOD ABUSE!


That and maybe a mass halal. Scare off the outsiders.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2020)

No Exit said:


> That and maybe a mass halal. Scare off the outsiders.


Nah, once the lockdown ends a fuckload of people will go back to everyday life and forget this website even exists, patience is a virtue.


----------



## No Exit (May 27, 2020)

Bender said:


> Nah, once the lockdown ends a fuckload of people will go back to everyday life and forget this website even exists, patience is a virtue.


That's what they said about the newfags last year but here we are.


----------



## Daisymae (May 27, 2020)

The concept of the Internet Famous board on KF wasn't really that great of an idea. I get the motives for it, people want to talk freely and in a more organized way about a lot of the people who have threads, and it also contributes to _growth, _but it really doesn't fit with the culture of KF. 

KF's culture is more in line with laughing at idiots, mostly obscure ones, and gathering past info while following them while they continue to be hapless idiots on the web. The Internet Famous board is more in line with people talking about current events surrounding YouTubey type personalities who are varying degrees of lolcow, so it can be confusing for both current users and users who come to KF fresh just to talk about one certain person with a thread in IF. 

I have seen many of these people whine about things such as the Metokur doxing, doxing in general or going into lolcow threads to explain that since someone isn't a "bad person", they shouldn't have a thread. These people don't fit with the culture of KF. It sorta reminds me of the zoosadist bullshit from a few years ago where the focus was on doxing idiots who molested and beat on animals. 

@Wendy Carter is completely correct here in what he says when he says that these people are mad. 

Its almost as though KF was reaching a limit on lolcows, and well, "the opposite of love isn't hate, its indifference", so the next logical turn was to go from exploiting lolcow content where people were happy to laugh, to arghcow content where people are happy to be mad. And we see a lot of that in these threads. These people are engaged in the content because it upsets their sensibilities and they would like to see the target taken down, and they want to be a part of it. The best thing in the world is a lolcow who achieves success. They find a way to fuck things up for themselves. "Smug Chris is best Chris", of course. 

But bringing this all back to IF, the argument that most IF users have when people start discussions such as this is "we/they aren't hurting anyone, so let them have their thread(s) and don't bother them". I think its sorta unfair to couch things by saying that they are being "freeze peach" tards who use a lot of words but say absolutely nothing, or the Tarrant-lite tards, although there is a fair amount of those people involved in those threads. IF has taken the arghcow mantle and accellerated it, and you see it in the posts made in threads like the "Simpspiracy" thread. They barely even know what they're mad about, but they seem upset. And I get that a lot of them think "oh, I'm not mad, I'm laughing", they're mad. And its all adjacent to the whole A&H bullshit too, but that's an old, tired discussion.

As for solutions, it seems as though there really is no solution, and I guess that's okay. This is a problem, but it's not a problem that will grind KF to a halt, and trying to solve it really won't render anything much better. Personally, I would just take a heavy-handed approach outside of the IF and A&H where A-Logs bite threadbans for backseat moderating where they crow about how "this guy isn't bad so he shouldn't have a thread" or take OP privs from people who make threads about people on the grounds that they're zoophiles, pedophiles, etc. and give the privs back on a discretionary basis when the people seem to turn themselves around.

IF, like A&H isn't gonna go anywhere and the focus of the board has shifted where there's more engagement in things that make people mad and outraged. That's just the way it is, and frankly, I can see why. Mad people are great marks and will shell out cash a lot easier. They think they're doing something virtuous by supporting. If you're a fan of lolcows just be happy that these idiots are shelling out cash to pay the bills to keep the lights on and if you see them being tards in your favorite threads, toss them in the gear grinder/report their posts because staff has the tools to address it.


----------



## BlancoMailo (May 27, 2020)

Kenobi said:


> Riketa and Ty still needs sheckels.
> Its Bernie tier at this point, " heres how migona can still win"



I'm of the opinion that WW should just be spun off into another site. Have Null take a weekend to help whoever wants to run it set things up and transfer account information for users who exclusively post there and then off to spergatory KiA-lite goes as it continues to circlejerk itself to death.


----------



## drain (May 27, 2020)

imho anyone who acts like a literal redditard or /poltard unironically should get dogopilled and ridiculed and doxed
its all fair game for me fam


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 27, 2020)

Daisymae said:


> The concept of the Internet Famous board on KF wasn't really that great of an idea. I get the motives for it, people want to talk freely and in a more organized way about a lot of the people who have threads, and it also contributes to _growth, _but it really doesn't fit with the culture of KF.
> 
> KF's culture is more in line with laughing at idiots, mostly obscure ones, and gathering past info while following them while they continue to be hapless idiots on the web. The Internet Famous board is more in line with people talking about current events surrounding YouTubey type personalities who are varying degrees of lolcow, so it can be confusing for both current users and users who come to KF fresh just to talk about one certain person with a thread in IF.
> 
> ...


You win the thread.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2020)

No Exit said:


> That's what they said about the newfags last year but here we are.


But we're both good newfags.
But even though you're newer than me @Rat Speaker seems to like you more.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (May 27, 2020)

To be honest, you oldfags fucked up when you let this forum become about anything other than CWC. Can't put the spergs back in the tube now. Mission creep is a bitch.


----------



## No Exit (May 27, 2020)

Bender said:


> But we're both good newfags.
> But even though you're newer than me @Rat Speaker seems to like you more.


There are no good newfags just less bad ones.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2020)

No Exit said:


> There are no good newfags just less bad ones.


Oh. I guess I'm one of the bad ones, huh?


----------



## Absolutego (May 27, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> now there's an idea, remove the upvote karma score counter.


yes, please. At least don't make them visible to anyone but staff for their own purposes. A&N literally has our equivalent of a karmawhore in Corbin, who posted nonstop and almost every time people told him to calm tf down and spam the board a bit less with his inane babble he'd point to all his positive ratings as evidence they were wrong. I think worry over his score going down whenever posts got removed is part of why he'd spam Talk to Staff any time his "content" got deleted.

I think he recently got his fourth or fifth long-term alt banned, he's _that obsessed_ with A&N.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 27, 2020)

I found the biggest new gag of them all
@Y2K Baby 
Null needs to personally doc this reddit tourist


----------



## Suburban Bastard (May 27, 2020)

Absolutego said:


> yes, please. At least don't make them visible to anyone but staff for their own purposes. A&N literally has our equivalent of a karmawhore in Corbin, who posted nonstop and almost every time people told him to calm tf down and spam the board a bit less with his inane babble he'd point to all his positive ratings as evidence they were wrong. I think worry over his score going down whenever posts got removed is part of why he'd spam Talk to Staff any time his "content" got deleted.
> 
> I think he recently got his fourth or fifth long-term alt banned, he's _that obsessed_ with A&N.


For real, the corbin shit is fucking hilarious since he's a literal boomer who just *refuses *to leave.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 27, 2020)

A Welsh Cake said:


> I found the biggest new gag of them all
> @Y2K Baby
> Null needs to personally doc this reddit tourist


Libtard detected.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2020)

A Welsh Cake said:


> I found the biggest new gag of them all
> @Y2K Baby
> Null needs to personally doc this reddit tourist


@Y2K Baby is, for some inexplicable reason, an important figure on this board and should be protected forever like the priceless diamond he is.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 27, 2020)

Bender said:


> @Y2K Baby is, for some inexplicable reason, an important figure on this board and should be protected forever like the priceless diamond he is.


I'm the dark mod.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (May 27, 2020)

i told you faggots this place would turn into mean reddit and no one believed me


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2020)

timecop said:


> i told you faggots this place would turn into mean reddit and no one believed me


I'm not mean.


----------



## drain (May 27, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> I'm the dark mod.



we appreciate you, gayby


----------



## Tookie (May 28, 2020)

Purify the socks with fire.


----------



## Purin Chan (May 28, 2020)

I don't typically mind redditors as long as we get to laugh at them alongside the lolcows we currently laugh at. 
It's never a dull moment seeing these idiots fuck up in the worst way possible.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (May 28, 2020)

I just want the n word back


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 28, 2020)

PururinSenpai said:


> I don't typically mind redditors as long as we get to laugh at them alongside the lolcows we currently laugh at.
> It's never a dull moment seeing these idiots fuck up in the worst way possible.


t.redditor


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 28, 2020)

@The Last Stand is a huge faggot. 
I agree, @AnOminous


----------



## Purin Chan (May 28, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> t.redditor


t.redditor


----------



## JimmyNugget (May 28, 2020)

Monika H. said:


> I don't want people who think differently than me in my safe space.


A and H in a nutshell.


----------



## JimmyNugget (May 28, 2020)

Livin n a Autist Paradise said:


> Weeb Wars is objectively the worst board for this kind of behavior.


A and H is just r/The_Donald Lite. I can imagine Weeb wars being bad due to it being over a lawsuit though.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 28, 2020)

Livin n a Autist Paradise said:


> Reset Era-Tier Hugbox Fags get mad that people they don't like use their site. Get fucked faggots.


t.reddit


----------



## Pee Cola (May 28, 2020)

Redditors are always going to leak out into the wider internet and it's inevitable that a few may land on the Farms.

Maybe said Redditors have gravitated to the Internet Autism thread because they can relate to the title?  It could be a good thing; a natural form of containment to help prevent them from stinking up the rest of the Farms.



Bender said:


> @Y2K Baby is, for some inexplicable reason, an important figure on this board and should be protected forever like the priceless diamond he is.



One of Null's Chosen People?


----------



## Tookie (May 28, 2020)

Bender said:


> @Y2K Baby is, for some inexplicable reason, an important figure on this board and should be protected forever like the priceless diamond he is.


He's the last of us, too.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 28, 2020)

Tookie said:


> He's the last of us, too.


Now THIS is why I stopped strangling your dad.


----------



## JimmyNugget (May 28, 2020)

Robert Sanvagene said:


> Redditors are always going to leak out into the wider internet and it's inevitable that a few may land on the Farms.
> 
> Maybe said Redditors have gravitated to the Internet Autism thread because they can relate to the title?  It could be a good thing; a natural form of containment to help prevent them from stinking up the rest of the Farms.
> 
> ...


So Internet Autism is the Redditor Board, A and H is the Trumper board, any other boards should be containment then?


----------



## Superman93 (May 28, 2020)

We need to put these newfags in camps so they can concentrate better on posting better shit


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 28, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> We need to put these newfags in camps so they can concentrate better on posting better shit


Lol, you.


----------



## AnOminous (May 29, 2020)

Superman93 said:


> We need to put these newfags in camps so they can concentrate better on posting better shit



Work makes you free.


----------



## Bender (May 29, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Work makes you free.


I've been meaning to ask, you're a lawyer but decided not to practise law, what line of work did you end up doing?


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 29, 2020)

Bender said:


> what line of work did you end up doing?


Professional fatfuck.


----------



## RussianParasite (Jun 4, 2020)

JimmyNugget said:


> Weeb wars being bad due to it being over a lawsuit though



And because anime is involved. It was doomed from the start.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 5, 2020)

we did it reddit


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jun 5, 2020)

I say we keep the Internet Famous board until Boogie dies, Trump Tweets Gamergate and Egoraptor troons out. That's all I care about.


----------

